# making your own "learning tower"



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

as much as the learning tower looks like a good investment, I still can't justify the expense! Not to mention the fact that in no way shape or form can we afford it, not even if it was half off.

We've been using a chair and letting dd stand on it, but I'm terrified the whole time she'll fall off. And can't focus on cooking or doing the dishes. So that defeats the purpose.

So, I was thinking about making my own "learning tower". Just out of things I have lying around the house and hoping to spend no more than 25-30$ at the most. Has anyone done this? Have any of you seen a homemade learning tower?

tia


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

my dad made two learning towers (one for our house and one for theirs) with a total investment of about $75 (a sheet of birch, and green (not color, but safe) paint.
he has thousands of tools, though, including a skill saw, which he used. he made it pretty close to exactly like the real learning towers, and we're very happy with them!

if you want a picture you can PM me


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

My DS stands on a chair.







It works fine. We've been doing this for over a year now (since he was one) and he's only fallen off twice in all that time. Neither fall hurt him much...


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

DH built a learning tower type thing out of a few pieces of lumber and plywood. We've been using it for about a year and a half and it's fantastic. I think it probably cost about $25 in materials.


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

Lurking because DS (13mo) loves to be part of the action when we're cooking and washing dishes, but doesn't like being worn on my back or my hip. We can't afford a Learning Tower and DS fell off the chair twice _today_. He doesn't seem to understand the connection between stepping into thin air and landing on the floor


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayaking Mama* 
DH built a learning tower type thing out of a few pieces of lumber and plywood. We've been using it for about a year and a half and it's fantastic. I think it probably cost about $25 in materials.

would you mind if you get a chance posting what he used and how he built it?







but only if you have a spare minute. Which I know is nearly impossible to come by


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

a friend of mine traced ours and made herself one. it was lovely! i think she used some nice thick plywood and a table router.


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
would you mind if you get a chance posting what he used and how he built it?







but only if you have a spare minute. Which I know is nearly impossible to come by









I think the best bet is for me to try to post a picture of it. And then you'll get to see my dirty kitchen too! Can't do it tonight but I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

oooh, i am also very excited to learn how to do this!


----------



## justthinkn (Apr 11, 2008)

My parents jury-rigged one from an old chair and some boards that they used to create kind of a box around the chair - it opens on a hinge and cab be latched shut. It looks a little clunky, but my niece loves to use it at their house to help my mom cook! I thought it was a very cool thing for them to do...

The one downside other than aesthetics is that it does not adjust height-wise like the Learning Tower does. We went ahead and bought one for that reason - figure we'll use it with lots of kids for many years and at many heights! And my DD (18mos then) couldn't use my parents' chair yet b/c it wasn't high enough...


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

OK, I took a few pictures and will try to link to them. It's definitely not as aesthetically pleasing as the Learning Tower, but is very sturdy and has met our needs well. The platform DS stands on is attached with screws, so it can be lowered as he grows--although he's been using it since about 18 months and we haven't needed to change the height yet.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3251277412
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3090691...n/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3090691...n/photostream/


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayaking Mama* 
OK, I took a few pictures and will try to link to them. It's definitely not as aesthetically pleasing as the Learning Tower, but is very sturdy and has met our needs well. The platform DS stands on is attached with screws, so it can be lowered as he grows--although he's been using it since about 18 months and we haven't needed to change the height yet.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3251277412
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3090691...n/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3090691...n/photostream/









Thank you so much!!! I'm off to home depot to buy some wood for this tomorrow!!!









yah!!

ps, I like yours better than the learning tower!!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayaking Mama* 
OK, I took a few pictures and will try to link to them. It's definitely not as aesthetically pleasing as the Learning Tower, but is very sturdy and has met our needs well. The platform DS stands on is attached with screws, so it can be lowered as he grows--although he's been using it since about 18 months and we haven't needed to change the height yet.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3251277412
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3090691...n/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3090691...n/photostream/

Wow! That looks great! And i think it's funny that I have a similar layout in my kitchen with the stove, a little counter space, then sink with big windows over it. And we have the same baby monitor!


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
Wow! That looks great! And i think it's funny that I have a similar layout in my kitchen with the stove, a little counter space, then sink with big windows over it. And we have the same baby monitor!

And we're both in Maine...weird...


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

we just went and bought/had the wood cut for ours!!







Its going to be a tad different. But still very similar!!







: thank you so much for the idea!!


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

DH thanks everyone for their compliments on his handiwork! Glad we could help!


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

YAH!!! Heres ours!









http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o...o/IMG_3610.jpg

we LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks great! And what a little cutie!


----------



## aj3701 (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's the one we made...

http://livinglearninglovingandgrowin...ith-daddy.html

There are just a few shots of it, its huge and hubby is about to try a hinged folding version for his brother and his kiddo, something like the offbrand one at walmart.com.


----------



## MomtoRyan (Jan 16, 2008)

I am trying to have DH make one of these and this thread is great!! I hope mine comes out as cute as yours!! Any hints or secrets not to do?


----------



## aj3701 (Feb 21, 2009)

Posted some more pictures on my blog... excuse the messy house... put a few details on there too so hopefully that helps! kiddo is 19 months and climbs in and out of it like a piece of cake!

http://livinglearninglovingandgrowin...ing-tower.html

There's the link to it.

Good luck with building it! what is a dd???


----------



## MomtoRyan (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamarootoo* 
my dad made two learning towers (one for our house and one for theirs) with a total investment of about $75 (a sheet of birch, and green (not color, but safe) paint.
he has thousands of tools, though, including a skill saw, which he used. he made it pretty close to exactly like the real learning towers, and we're very happy with them!

if you want a picture you can PM me









Love to see a pic and was it $75 for both or just one?


----------



## MomtoRyan (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are the pics!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...el/email-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...mbackemail.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...rningTower.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...oseupemail.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...mbackemail.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...gdownemail.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...eightemail.jpg


----------



## aj3701 (Feb 21, 2009)

aw thats great!!! looks exactly like the real thing!!! love the one of baby and puppy!!! and i love how its a little wider to allow for more movement! beautiful job!


----------



## MomtoRyan (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks so much!!







DS is really happy with it!!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh wow! these are amazing!


----------



## MamatoLil (Mar 9, 2010)

What a great post! We are so going to have to make one of these. I get nervous putting DD up on the bar/counter all the time, but she has to be part of the action!


----------



## calendula (Apr 15, 2003)

Someone mentioned an off-brand version of the LT at Walmart. I searched their site but couldn't find it. Anyone know what it's called or have a link?
Thanks.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's plans to make one: http://www.ohdeedoh.com/ohdeedoh/ins...g-tower-109444


----------



## Zimbah (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow those are all fantastic, I'd love to have a learning tower but they're sooo expensive. Didn't think we could make our own but some of the simpler designs look do-able.


----------



## Ravenbear (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

The Learning Tower your Dad made looks fabulous! I like it much better than many of the DIY plans I have found anywhere online. Does your Dad have plans that he made that can be posted?


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I have actually been using three kitchen chairs with backs. I block my son in my all sides, so long as it is on an area rug, the chairs do not slide.

The tower is great though!! Kudos to you and the builder.


----------



## andromedajulie (May 28, 2011)

I saw plans for one on this website once. http://ana-white.com/ I have not made any of her stuff but I've perused her site and think she's awesome. we ended up getting one secondhand. good luck!!


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andromedajulie*
> 
> I saw plans for one on this website once. http://ana-white.com/ I have not made any of her stuff but I've perused her site and think she's awesome. we ended up getting one secondhand. good luck!!


Small world. We just printed it and DH went over to ask grandpa if Santa could fit one on his sleigh ;-).


----------

